# Ear pinning when cantering?!



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

First you have to find out why she's doing it.

I would start out assuming that when she canters, she's in pain. So...check the saddle fit, check the saddle pads, the bit, the bridle, the girth, everything. Is she in shape? She could be getting body sore and may need some time off.


----------



## Chevylover96 (Dec 9, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> First you have to find out why she's doing it.
> 
> I would start out assuming that when she canters, she's in pain. So...check the saddle fit, check the saddle pads, the bit, the bridle, the girth, everything. Is she in shape? She could be getting body sore and may need some time off.


We already assumed pain, and got everything including tack checked ^^. She had the majority of the winter off, but we've been starting back very slow, first 1 ride and 1 lunge a week, then making them both a little longer, than lunging a few times and riding once, ect, ect... Now we're up to riding 4 times a week, lunging once or twice with 1-2 days off. Not to mention one or two of the rides are trail riding with mostly w/t and a little canter and galloping on the really nice fields.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevylover96 (Dec 9, 2012)

Chevylover96 said:


> We already assumed pain, and got everything including tack checked ^^. She had the majority of the winter off, but we've been starting back very slow, first 1 ride and 1 lunge a week, then making them both a little longer, than lunging a few times and riding once, ect, ect... Now we're up to riding 4 times a week, lunging once or twice with 1-2 days off. Not to mention one or two of the rides are trail riding with mostly w/t and a little canter and galloping on the really nice fields.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh and I forgot to mention on the trails she canters without an year pinning, her ears are always forward, so I'm almost certain it's a behavioural problem..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Sounds like a spoiled horse who wants to dictate how much work she does . I'd say a day free of ground work and a whole 
LOt more cantering , if you are ok with r that.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

If she is good on the trails, it is a behavior. She needs a LOT LESS ring work and lot of cantering on the trails. If she is good on the trails, I suspect that she is sour and getting mad at 'drilling' and going around and around and around in the arena.

Canter her out in a pasture corner. Canter her everywhere BUT the ring. Use as much contact and expect as high a level and quality of work in the pasture and out on the trail as you do in the arena. Then, finish up each ride with a loose rein walk in the arena. Let (or make) her stand in the far corner for at least 5 minutes before you dismount and lead her out of the arena.

When out in the pasture or on the trail, occasionally gallop. Start expecting a LOT more out of her outside of the ring.

Either lose the crop or hit her hard with it. You are "tapping" (your words) her with it and that is just 'pecking' on a horse and aggravates them making them a 100 X worse. Hit her hard enough to make her gallop or leave it at the barn.

If this does not work, you need a different prospect for the event or venue you want to ride in or compete in. The first thing any prospect needs to be is 'suitable for the intended purpose'. This may not be the 'job' your horse is suited for. Looking at each horse objectively and evaluating what they will be good at is required by anyone that wants a performance horse that does more than just going from point A to point B. A slow, lazy fat, short necked horse is not going to be a fast barrel horse. A short strided, choppy horse is not going to turn into a nice hunter. I do not go out and buy OTTBs for my trail string prospects. 

THIS may not be what she is ever going to be good at or do willingly. If you have to constantly 'nag' at a horse to do something, it is not fun for her or you. [You would have your ears back, too.] Maybe she needs to be someone's slow, safe trail horse.


----------



## Chevylover96 (Dec 9, 2012)

Cherie said:


> If she is good on the trails, it is a behavior. She needs a LOT LESS ring work and lot of cantering on the trails. If she is good on the trails, I suspect that she is sour and getting mad at 'drilling' and going around and around and around in the arena.
> 
> Canter her out in a pasture corner. Canter her everywhere BUT the ring. Use as much contact and expect as high a level and quality of work in the pasture and out on the trail as you do in the arena. Then, finish up each ride with a loose rein walk in the arena. Let (or make) her stand in the far corner for at least 5 minutes before you dismount and lead her out of the arena.
> 
> ...


Thanks I'm going to try all your suggestions, except one... I'm never getting rid of her, I'm the first person who ever really cared for her, she was raced, then passed from home to home, I'm her last stop, she's never leaving my care. She's extremely bonded to me, and Whinnies at me every time she sees me. She's as gentle as they come on the ground, sweet and willing, we just need work under saddle. She has stunning strides, and she actually likes jumping, It's just that I can't jump her everyday for obvious reasons. We go out on the trail a fair bit, but we'll start going more for sure. I'm thinking I'll start riding hard on the trail, then waiting in the arena like you said after our cool out, then work on her tricks, she loves them so that would be reward enough for her right there. 

Thanks!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

Does anything else chance on the trails besides the location? 

Are the rides on the trail easier for her as in less work?

Is it a more 'fun' ride with less things asked of her? 

Do you ride with less contact with your reins or legs? 

When you lunge he, how is her canter? Does she still get ****y faced about it or will she do it without complaint?

If you answered yes to those questions then apply it to the arena for a while. 

In the arena just ask her to canter, without any restrictions. Ride her on the buckle and do not try and keep her in a canter with your legs. As long as she is cantering, leave her alone and let her go where ever her heart desires. 

If she breaks to a trot, ask her to move back up to a canter with your legs, then reinforce it with your whip, just annoy her with a tap, make something happen. 

Chances are, without so many of the restrictions she is used to, she'll be a lot happier camper to just canter. As soon as she canters pretty quietly, ask her to come down to a walk. Then let her walk for a little while and ask for the canter again. 

Just let her canter all willy nilly for a few rides, and build up longer periods of time that you're asking her to canter. Always end your cantering when she's doing well and not with pinned ears, before she slow her back down, give her a little rub on the withers as a reward for doing the correct thing. As she gets used to cantering in the arena and being happy about it then you can start adding in more things. 

Start with steering, instead of letting her canter where she wants, add steering back into the equation. When she's still a happy camper when you're steering, add contact back into the equation. Then you can add in your jumping and trail riding. 

Once you have added trail riding and jumping back into the equation, end your day in the arena with something easy. On days you trail ride, work her on the trail then come back to the arena and do something easy there. End her ride with the arena being the fun place. After you jump, end your day with flatwork and let her canter around on the buckle for a bit before you end your day.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Have you cleaned between her teats? That will make a mare witchy. And while you say you have ruled out pain?

It could be saddle is too far forwards and impeding shoulder, it could be you are jouncing around too much at a canter and aggravating her. It could be you don't have good hands and are in her mouth.

It could be saddle fits semi okay at slower gait, but when muscles and bones are moving in canter, it is aggravating her.


----------



## Chevylover96 (Dec 9, 2012)

Palomine said:


> Have you cleaned between her teats? That will make a mare witchy. And while you say you have ruled out pain?
> 
> It could be saddle is too far forwards and impeding shoulder, it could be you are jouncing around too much at a canter and aggravating her. It could be you don't have good hands and are in her mouth.
> 
> It could be saddle fits semi okay at slower gait, but when muscles and bones are moving in canter, it is aggravating her.


I just cleaned between her teats a few days ago. I don't think it's my hands because I really let her have her head at the canter, there's basically no contact. I also don't think it's because I'm bumping too much, I have quite a good seat regardless but I usually go into a half seat for her canter to help her out and free up her back. Of course I've tried sitting normal too with no change. Thanks for the suggestions!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Since your mare behaves differently when cantering in the arena than when cantering on the trails, I would look for anything that might be different.

Of course, it could just be the environment, but there could be other causes. Are you constantly circling her in the arena? How large of a circle? Is your contact the same? Are you following her movements, both with your hands and seat, in both environments?


----------

